# pole emploi



## Patsy (2 Septembre 2022)

bonjour, j'aimerais savoir comment cela se passe avec pole emploi.
Je n'ai jamais sollicité leur service mais vu la conjoncture je vais peut être demander l'are
J'aimerais savoir si quoi il se base, comment il calcule etc...
Actuellement je ne suis pas imposable et je craint de le devenir avec le complément pole emploi
Pouvez vous me donner des renseignements s'il vous plait


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Septembre 2022)

Il suffit de s'inscrire à POLE EMPLOI en ligne.
Pour cela il faut avoir perdu involontairement un ou des contrats. Il faut le faire dans les 12 mois suivant la date de perte du contrat.
Ensuite les calculs, il n'y a pas de règle. .. ça dépend des sommes gagnées, de la durée du contrat, de si vous avez encore des contrats (signés avant ou après les contrats perdus pour lesquels vous demandez l'ARE)... et ça dépend aussi de votre âge mon capitaine....


----------



## Patsy (2 Septembre 2022)

et peut on s'inscrire avant de demander quoi que ce soit


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Septembre 2022)

c'est à dire ? ? ? ?
Pour s'inscrire il faut avoir perdu un ou des emplois INVOLONTAIREMENT. et ce depuis moins de 12 mois.
Après 12 mois on ne peut plus faire valoir ses droits.
S'inscrire signifie qu'un processus va se mettre en place pour voir si vous avez des droits.
Sauf si vous ne faites pas de demande d'allocations, mais dans ce cas je ne vois pas l'intérêt


----------



## Patsy (2 Septembre 2022)

oui oui c'est ca, je perds un contrat fin du mois, et je voulais savoir si on peut s'inscrire avant la fin du contrat (vers le 15 du mois environ) de manière a mettre en suspend jusqu'à l'obtention de tous les papiers de fin de contrat. Préparer le dossier avant en faite


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Septembre 2022)

Non, il vaut mieux s'inscrire le dernier jour de travail sinon ça va les perturber.
Et même s'ils mettent 2 semaines à traiter le dossier, le point de départ sera le dernier jour travaillé.


----------



## Patsy (2 Septembre 2022)

d'accord merci beaucoup pour tous ces renseignements


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Septembre 2022)

Alors Patsy je crois avoir lu que tu ne souhaites pas être imposable .petit point de détail quand les ARE de pôle emploi sont inscrits sur la feuille d'impôts on ne touche pas a ces chiffres. L'avantage fiscal ne s'applique aux ARE c'est normal ce sont des aides.


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Septembre 2022)

NOUNOUCAT1
ça dépend de tellement de choses et de chaque situation.
Si c'est quelqu'un comme Assmatzam (coucou   ) qui a 3 ou 4 gros contrats et qui en plus a 900 euros d'ARE, oui niveau impôt ça va faire mal. Et limite elle pourrait s'en passer (c'est pour exposer une situation, ce n'est pas une critique... je suis à peu près dans le même situation que toi Assmatzam).
Si c'est quelqu'un qui avait 4 contrats petits ou moyens, qui en perd 2, et qui en retrouve 2 nouveaux qui vont venir en déduction des ARE, ça ne fera pas autant à déclarer.
Si c'est quelqu'un qui a des droits ouverts, avait 4 contrats repris, en perd 3, les anciens droits continuent... la perte des 3 repris ne donne rien sur le coup...ils ne serviront qu'à un rechargement.
Dans les cas 2 et 3, ces ARE peuvent être les bienvenues pour boucler la fin de mois. Alors oui c'est imposable, mais des fois on en a besoin.


----------



## assmatzam (3 Septembre 2022)

Tu as raison Nanou 
Je paye environ 1000€ d'impôts 
2% de prélèvement à la source 
Sans les are je ne serai pas imposable 

Je n'ai qu'une seule part car mon fils est déclaré avec mon conjoint car nous ne sommes pas mariés


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Septembre 2022)

Après c'est un calcul à faire pour chacun en fonction des revenus du foyer.


----------



## nounoucat1 (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Nanou bien-sûr qu'en matière d'impôts chaque cas est particulier . Je faisais juste remarquer pas d'abattement sur les ARE .
Et il faut bien dire que les revenus des assmats sont très variables .nombre d'accueilllis année complète incomplète.taux horaire suivant les régions 
Bon week end


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Septembre 2022)

En décembre dernier une collègue a dû démissionner d'un PE la maman était très très pénible et c'était la première démission de sa carrière çà l'a laissé sur le c.l et elle ne s'en remet pas ! elle toujours complète se retrouve avec seulement 1 contrat temps plein et 1 périscolaire et très peu d'appels ou alors avec des horaires impossibles et comme elle arrive sur ses 60 ans elle ne souhaite plus prendre des heures tôt et tard place aux plus jeunes !!! bref je lui avais dit de s'inscrire à pôle emploi en décembre denier et elle ne l'avait pas fait ! mais elle vient juste de le faire et a RV à la fin du mois donc pour un peu elle ne pouvait plus si elle avait attendu 12 mois si je comprends bien Nanou ? en tout cas ce sera une première pour elle !!! je lui ai dit qu'elle touchera surement une bonne ARE à voir ... Alors n'hésitez pas à vous inscrire envoyer vos BS chaque mois et ne plus en sortir même si vous êtes de nouveau complète ...


----------



## Griselda (5 Septembre 2022)

Il est absolument certain qu'à revenu égal mieux vaut qu'ils soient issus du travail d'AM que du POLEmploi parce que:
- l'abattement fiscal ne peut être applicable que pour un enfant qui vient vraiment chez nous (donc ni sur des ARE, ni sur les IJ de la sécu, ni sur une retraite versée, ni sur un salaire versé en l'absence de l'enfant...)
- parce qu'alors on est "libre" de décider avec qui et comment on travail car si on doit demissionner mais que 50% de ton revenu est fait d'ARE tu te retrouve suspendue de cette sommes durant plusieurs mois

Mais dans la vraie vie on peut avoir besoin d'ARE pour assurer de payer ses factures et remplir son friggo donc on ne crache pas sur cette aide quand elle nous est accordée (d'autant qu'on cotise pour y avoir droit).
Je dirais que oui c'est une bonne chose de s'inscrire dès la première rupture de contrat, puis pour gagner du temps, simplifier les démarches, on continue de s'actualiser tous les mois même quand on est à plein. De toute façon si on dépasse notre plafond journalier on n'aura juste pas d'ARE versé et voilà.

Quand même il faut savoir que des erreurs se produisent quelques fois et que c'est d'autant plus compliqué que leurs calculs sont, pour moi, très nébuleux. 
Mon conseil est de se méfier si on perçoit une ARE qui fait que notre revenu est plus important qu'il ne l'était quand on travaillait. Dans ce cas on mets les sous de côté et on attends de voir si on nous demande de rembourser (et ça peut être plusieurs mois ou année plus tard!). 
Si on nous demande de rembourser, avant de le faire on vérifie et demande à vérifier. 
J'ai eut la blague la semaine dernière avec un courrier "de trop perçu à rembourser sous un mois" pour 2 mois d'ARE l'année dernière alors qu'elle m'étaient bien dues. 
J'ai appelé après avoir épluché les chiffres. 
Mystère résolu: ils avaient compté 2 fois un BS, ce n'était donc pas un trop perçu, affaire réglée. 
Il faut garder son calme.


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Septembre 2022)

Griselda perso aussi trop perçu à chaque fois bulletin traité en double pchttt ! je me suis rendu à pôle emploi j'y vais avec mon mari car je suis soupe au lait et lui plus calme ! la nana à l'accueil me dit "faites le 3949" on appelle avec mon mari et qui voit -on arriver ? un conseiller au fond d'un bureau (celui au bout du fil) ??? j'avais trouvé çà "drôle" quoique !!! que je fasse le 3949 et que le mec arrive de suite un peu trop de zèle la nana n'avait qu'à appeler le type dans son bureau !!! du GRAND N'IMPORTE QUOI !!! et c'est véridique ...


----------

